# How much does camera repair usually cost?



## explody pup (Nov 21, 2004)

I was given a Yashica FRII a while back but it has some problems:  there's a light leak somehwere (I don't know where since I've yet to put a roll through it), shutter sometimes sticks, film advance mechanism seems to be a bit stripped - it slips a lot when I cock it, and the light meter no longer works - this isn't a battery issue since the auto-exposure works (not so much of a priority since I can't take it off of auto-exposure, anyway).

But considering this is a $50 camera on eBay, I don't know if I should even bother getting a quote since I can't imagine someone doing this for less, unless, of course, I have no idea what I'm talking about, which is usually the case.


----------



## airgunr (Nov 21, 2004)

I just had my Canon AE-1 sent in for shutter repair and a general overhaul/lube.  With shipping it cost about $175.  About what I would pay for a used one but it is in like new condition now.

I sent it to KEH.

You can login to their web site and get a general quote online.  http://www.keh.com


----------



## ksmattfish (Nov 21, 2004)

I think the minimum repair cost would be $75+, and probably more.


----------



## malachite (Nov 21, 2004)

Tempe Camera starts out at $60 if they can fix it within an hour or two. That doesn't include parts cost though. Most places will give you a free quote (minus S&H if appilcable) which seems to be an industry standard that's catching on in the camera world.


----------



## explody pup (Nov 21, 2004)

That's pretty much what I figured.  I'd sell off the lenses, but I don't think I'd get that much.  I might just keep it to tinker around with to see if I can fix it myself.

Thanks for the help.


----------



## ksmattfish (Nov 21, 2004)

I'm not sure what models are available, but I was looking at Yashica SLRs on Ebay a few months back, and there were a lot that were described as clean and functioning going for under $20.


----------



## Shutterbug (Nov 22, 2004)

You're looking at around 100+, easy. When I took my Linhof's LENS in to get it repaired it cost close to 300 bucks, thankfully my employer paid for it =D

I'm not sure how much Yashica's go for these days but I think it'd be better getting a new camera.


----------

